# (High-End) Gaming PC Zusammenstellung - bitte um Rat!



## SolidUnderground (17. Juli 2011)

*Hallo Community!*

Ich möchte mir demnächst auf Alternate einen PC zusammenstellen, der im High-End-Bereich liegt.Will den PC überwiegend für´s Gaming aber auch für Multimedia (auch Blu Ray), Bildbearbeitung usw. nutzen.

Das Ganze sollte vom Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis natürlich möglichst gut sein, allerdings trotzdem noch Raum für´s spätere Aufrüsten/Overclocking bieten und zukunftssicher sein, damit nicht so schnell wieder ein neues System her muss...

Habe ein Preislimit von ca. 1400€.

Meine Aktuelle Zusammenstellung sieht so aus:
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CPU Lüfter:
Thermaltake P0538 ISGC-200
inkl. Sockel-1156-Montagematerial
€ 33,49*

Grafikkarte:
EVGA GeForce GTX 580 (evtl. besser 2 AMD-Karten, da es ein Crossfire-Board ist???)
Mini-HDMI, 2x DVI
€ 389,-*

CPU:
Intel® Core™ i7-2600K
FC-LGA4, "Sandy Bridge"
€ 264,-*

Netzteil:
Corsair CMPSU-650TXV2
2x PCIe, schwarz
€ 79,90*

Gehäuse Midi Tower:
Sharkoon T9 Value green edition
schwarz/grün
€ 54,90*

Solid State Drive 2,5 Zoll:
OCZ Onyx 2,5" SSD 64 GB
SATA 300, OCZSSD2-1ONX64G
€ 89,90*

Blu-ray Brenner:
Sony Optiarc BD-5300S
Blende in Schwarz
€ 84,90*

Mainboard:
GIGABYTE GA-Z68AP-D3
Sound, HDMI, G-LAN, SATA3, USB 3.0
€ 117,90*

Festplatten 3,5 Zoll:
Western Digital WD3000HLFS 300 GB
SATA 300, VelociRaptor
€ 107,90*

Arbeitsspeicher DDR3-1333
G.Skill DIMM 12 GB DDR3-1333 Tri-Kit
F3-10666CL7T-12GBRH, Ripjaws-Serie
€ 104,90*

Summe:
€ 1.326,79*
Werde dann nur noch Win 7 Home Premium dazu bestellen.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Da ich sowas allerdings zum ersten Mal mache, würde ich gern euren Rat/eure Meinung zum System hören!* 
Hoffe, die Infos reichen! 

Danke im Voraus!
------
SolidUnderground

EDIT: Mein Monitor ist ein 38" LCD-TV mit 1920x1080 pixeln Auflösung (Full HD)


----------



## Fraggerick (17. Juli 2011)

trippel chanel geht nur bei den anderen i7... nimm also lieber 4 riegel mit 16gb. (oder nur 8gb, das reicht auch dicke)

warum nimmst du ein cf board? wenn du ne nvidia willst, nimm doch ein sli board... ^^ und ich würde eher eine gtx 570 nehmen, die hat dampf genug, und bei nem sli board wäre dann noch luft für ne zweite... (dann aber ein netzteil in die richtung 800watt)

nimm KEINE raptor platte.. für was denn, wenn du ne ssd hast?

leg den hunni für die (sau laute) platte lieber auf die ssd drauf und nimm eine mit 120gig speicher. und dazu eine samsung f3 1000gb datengrab. die ist auch flott genug.

und stell dir die frage obs ein i7 sein muss, in fast allen belangen ist der nicht so viel schneller als ein i5-2500k...

ich würde das so angehen:



> Produkt	Anzahl	Einzelpreis	Gesamtpreis
> Chieftec DF-02B-B
> Art-Nr. TQXCD1
> Auf Lager	1	€ 39,99*	€ 39,99*
> ...



als ergänzung: den i7 durch den i5-2500k ersetzen, 83€ sparen. die beiden cpus liegen gleich auf: http://www.tomshardware.de/sandy-bridge-core-i7-2600k-core-i5-2500k,testberichte-240702-18.html

auf dem board kannst du dann günstig aufrüsten, in dem du ne zweite gtx570 nach rüstest. oder du baust von anfang an eine EVGA GeForce GTX 580 DS SC für 444€ ein...

hm, wenn man 8gig ram noch weg lässt, dann ist man sogar unter 1000euro. 

und dann wäre sogar wieder platz für en 3d monitor + brille...


----------



## SolidUnderground (17. Juli 2011)

Danke erstmal für den Vorschlag!  Ich denke 8 GB RAM, die GTX 570 und der i5-2500K reichen auf jeden Fall...


----------



## Fraggerick (17. Juli 2011)

ja, jetz sinds dann nurnoch feinheiten 

gehäuse, 120 oder 60gb ssd, welcher kühler...

wenn du nicht takten willst würde sogar der i5-2400 reichen.


----------



## quaaaaaak (17. Juli 2011)

ich schlage jetzt einfach mal das hier vor:
SolidUnderground | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
ich habe das ganze mal auf extremes übertakten unter luft ausgelegt, sowie eine leise grafikkarte, die in hohen auflösungen meist stärker ist als eine gtx570.
gh.de errechnet dabei etwa 1050€ also noch etwas versand oben drauf und ich denke, du wirst lange glücklich werden


----------



## Fraggerick (17. Juli 2011)

statt 444 nur 409€

ZackZack! Zuschnappen und Sparen!

ist ne alternatetochter.. und wenn du noch was zweites zackst, dann zahlste keine versandkosten... also zb der cardreader, dann bekommste den geschenkt (wers braucht..)


----------



## Fraggerick (17. Juli 2011)

naja, die gtx570 phantom ist gleich auf und auch leise ... und halt nvidia ^^


----------



## quaaaaaak (17. Juli 2011)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> [...]und halt nvidia ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das hier ist ein kaufberatungsthread und kein nvidia werbethread...


----------



## Fraggerick (17. Juli 2011)

richtig und bei gleichem preis und gleicher leistung kauft man halt nvidia ^^ sogar gleich viel strom brauchen die!

Radeon HD 6970 und HD 6950 im Test: AMDs neue Oberklasse-Grafikkarten - radeon, amd, catalyst - Seite 4

amd bezieht sein existenzrecht über den preis. sowohl die gpus als auch cpus sind schlechter aber günstiger als die konkurenz. und die 6970 ist halt teurer als die gtx 570.

und wenn dann zwei leise und hochgetaktete versionen zum gleichen preis antreten, dann bleibt immernoch die bildqualität übrig, die für NV spricht.


----------



## SolidUnderground (17. Juli 2011)

quaaaaaak schrieb:


> ich schlage jetzt einfach mal das hier vor:
> SolidUnderground | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
> ich habe das ganze mal auf extremes übertakten unter luft ausgelegt, sowie eine leise grafikkarte, die in hohen auflösungen meist stärker ist als eine gtx570.
> gh.de errechnet dabei etwa 1050€ also noch etwas versand oben drauf und ich denke, du wirst lange glücklich werden


 

Danke für den Vorschlag!  gibt nur das Problem, dass ich unbedingt zusammengebaut bestellen muss, da ich den Zusammenbau nicht allein bewerkstelligt krieg´. Deshalb kommen Einzelteile nicht in Frage.

Zudem habe ich in einem anderen Forum auch noch gefragt, dort sehr viele Vorschläge bekommen und daraus was bei Hardwareversand.de zusammengestellt.
Das ganze sieht so aus:

-----------------------------------------------------
Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) 	
45,14 €

Artikel-Nr.  HV1024WIDE
Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Phantom, 1.25GB GDDR5 	
292,11 €

Artikel-Nr.  HV20T5K5DE
Intel Core i5-2500K Tray, LGA1155 	
176,05 €

Artikel-Nr.  HV20IL42DE
8GB-Kit GEIL Value PC3-10667 DDR3-1333 CL9 	
47,93 €

Artikel-Nr.  HV30SC06DE
Scythe Katana 3, nur für Intel-CPUs 	
16,89 €

Artikel-Nr.  HV1130RZDE
ASRock Z68 Pro3 (B3), Sockel 1155, ATX 	
100,97 €

Artikel-Nr.  HV33W7H6DE
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version) 	
73,47 €

Artikel-Nr.  HV203L13DE
Lian Li PC-7FN - Midi-Tower - black, ohne Netzteil 		
86,45 €

Artikel-Nr.  HVR750ADDE
Antec Truepower New 750W 	(wegen eventueller 2. Graka [SLI])
112,26 €

Artikel-Nr.  HV103IE1DE
InLine® HDD Einbauschienen, 2x 6,35cm (2,5")->8,89cm (3,5"), nur Rahmen und Schrauben 	
7,11 €

Artikel-Nr.  HVZPCDE
Rechner - Zusammenbau 	
20,00 €

Artikel-Nr.  HV207CLRDE
LG CH10LS20 Blu-Ray ROM Retail 	
66,14 €

Artikel-Nr.  HV12C464DE
Crucial M4 64GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5") 	
94,38 €
------------------------------------

Summe:  	

1.138,90 €
---------------------------------------------------------------

Kann mich nur noch nicht entscheiden, ob ich Reserven für SLI lassen soll oder nicht.... (sonst wird´s ein 550W Netzteil)

*Was ist eure Meinung zu diesem System? Sind noch Änderungen nötig???*


----------



## Fraggerick (17. Juli 2011)

nenene, sooo nicht! 

erstens: das mobo hat KEIN sli support... entweder eines mit sli support, oder eines ohne und kleineres netzteil.

der cpu kühler, der ist zum übertakten viiieeel zu schwach! entweder ne andere cpu (i5-2400, der ist nochmal 25€ günstiger bei fast gleicher leistung) mit der du nicht taktest, ODER ein deutlich leistungsstärkerer kühler.

und nimm mal das netzteil: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - XFX PRO750W Core Edition Full Wired Power Supply

das bietet 62a auf 12v (eine schiene)

brauchst du n bd laufwerk? lieber das: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG BH10LS30 Blu-Ray Brenner bulk 
deiner brennt nur DVD und liest bd. der aus dem link von mir kostet 10 mehr, brennt aber auch BD...

und zum gehäuse: brauchst du ein mattschwarzes alu gehäuse vom edelhersteller?  ich würde lieber eines nehmen, das auf hohe der graka ein loch für lüfter hat. meine gtx dankt es mir mit 10grad weniger, wenn ich da einen lüfter rannschnalle, der die heiße luft raus saugt.


----------



## quaaaaaak (17. Juli 2011)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> richtig und bei gleichem preis und gleicher leistung kauft man halt nvidia ^^ sogar gleich viel strom brauchen die!


falsch - amd karten brauchen weniger strom als NV karten. ist auch in dem benchmark der pcgh zu sehen, im idle nehmen sich beide nit viel, bei bc2 sinds auch nur 10W aber unter volllast bereits 70. das interessante an der IceQ turbo ist jedoch die geringe leistungsaufnahme trotz custom design: Messungen: Stromverbrauch : Exklusiv: HIS Radeon HD 6970 IceQ Turbo im Benchmark-Preview auf Herz und Nieren getestet okay, die karte ist hässlich wie die nacht aber sie hat leistungstechnsich einiges drauf.


Fraggerick schrieb:


> amd bezieht sein existenzrecht über den preis. sowohl die gpus als auch cpus sind schlechter aber günstiger als die konkurenz. und die 6970 ist halt teurer als die gtx 570.


das ist bei prozessoren so, aber bei gpu's ist das mmn. anders, die HD6950 ist stärker als ihr äquivalent gtx560ti und die hd6970 ist meist stärker als ihr äquivalent gtx570, nvidia hat aber mit der gtx580 die single gpu krone, aber auch die höchst preis krone.


Fraggerick schrieb:


> und wenn dann zwei leise und hochgetaktete versionen zum gleichen preis antreten, dann bleibt immernoch die bildqualität übrig, die für NV spricht.


auch das ist unsinn, das bild ist bei amd karten nicht per se schlechter. ich habe hier ein ips panel und eine nvidia karte, die bildqualität ist dabei nicht besser als mit meiner alten ati karte, abgesehen vom AA und Tesselation, wo NV die nase vorne hat. PhysX ist für mich kein kaufgrund und cuda auch nicht, so viel bleibt bei NV nicht mehr als der name 

btt:
einen pc zusammenbauen ist nicht so schwer wie immer behauptet wird. kannst du etwas englisch? dann kriegst du hier: PC Computer System Build Guide Featuring AMD Vision Black NCIX Tech Tips - YouTube ein super tutorial von einem technik nerd  auch wenn du CF usw nicht brauchst, sehr sehr sehr gut erklärt. solltest du probleme beim einbau haben, kannst du hier nachfragen, außerdem ist das von dir gewählte case "toolless" das heißt man benötigt kaum werkzeug um hardware einzubauen  

1. die cpu NIE Tray kaufen, immer boxed! bei tray kann es sein, dass die cpu bereits benutzt wurde und du hast nicht so lange garantie.
2. könntest du 10€ mit diesem board sparen: ASRock P67 Pro3
3. das gehäuse ist gut und seinen preis wert
3.1 wofür brauchst du InLine® HDD Einbauschienen? das gehäuse hat bereits entkoppelte schienen.
4. das mit SLI würd ich mir nochmal sehr genau überlegen! die karte die du jetzt wählst wird lange reichen. ein Cougar A 450 Watt würde es auch tun, später wenn dir die karte nicht mehr reicht kannst du einfach die hier rauswerfen und eine neue karte, die dann up 2 date ist einbauen.


----------



## Fraggerick (17. Juli 2011)

quaaaaaak schrieb:


> die bildqualität ist dabei nicht besser als mit meiner alten ati karte, abgesehen vom AA und Tesselation, wo NV die nase vorne hat.



und das ist doch der springende punkt, ich kauf mir doch keinen high end rechner um dann geflimmer zu haben, wenn ich die filter aufdreh.

btw leistung: Vergleichen HIS HD 6970 IceQ, MSI GTX 570 Twin Frozr III die karten schenken sich echt nüscht.


----------



## SolidUnderground (17. Juli 2011)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> nenene, sooo nicht!
> 
> erstens: das mobo hat KEIN sli support... entweder eines mit sli support, oder eines ohne und kleineres netzteil.
> 
> ...



1. Also in der erweiterten Beschreibung des Board bei Hardwareversand  steht Support für Nvidia SLI (sogar Quad) aber nach allem, was ich jetzt  schon gehört habe, werde ich auf SLI verzichten... Werde dann ein 550W Netzteil nehmen....

2. Danke für den BD-Brenner-Link.  Wird geändert!

3. Welchen CPU Kühler sollte ich nehmen? (sollte möglichst bei hardwareversand zu finden sein.  )

Das Gehäuse wurde  mir von mehreren Leuten empfohlen. Denke, ich bleibe dabei, da ich besonders von Cases wenig Ahnung habe.

@quaaaaaak:
Das mit der Tray-CPU habe ich inzwischen wieder geändert. 

Die Schienen wurden mir zusammen mit dem Gehäuse empfohlen, sollten wohl für die SSD sein. Sind die unnötig?


----------



## Fraggerick (17. Juli 2011)

das board hat schlicht und ergreifend nur einen pci-e slot. entweder stimmt das bild nicht, oder der shop erzählt müll. 

das mit den schienen passt schon, die sind für die ssd

der shop is mir echt suspekt... netzteile als gehäuse zubehör zu führen, und dann auch fast nur so weltmarken wie xilence, superflow und thermaltake.. die hören sich alle drei nach "china" an.. und wenn ich googel find ich sowas -> Kleiner Netzteiltest: Be Quiet / SuperFlower / Xilence - ForumBase was zwar alt ist, meine meinung aber verfestigt... wenigstens scheinen die nicht an spontaner selbstentzündung zu leiden...

naja, genug des motzes über den shop ^^

zb der kühler hier: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B, CPU-K


----------



## quaaaaaak (17. Juli 2011)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> und das ist doch der springende punkt, ich kauf mir doch keinen high end rechner um dann geflimmer zu haben, wenn ich die filter aufdreh.
> 
> btw leistung: Vergleichen HIS HD 6970 IceQ, MSI GTX 570 Twin Frozr III die karten schenken sich echt nüscht.


geflimmer am ar***. das einzige was ich sagen kann ist, das amd karten nicht so häufig, so saubere kantenglättung haben wie NV karten, aber auch hier ist das nicht immer so!
ein vergleich:
AMD Karte 
NV karte
man sieht sehr gut, dass die amd karte bei der waffe sauberere kanten hat, jetzt ein anderes beispiel:
AMD Karte
NV Karte

ja die karten sind fast gleich, aber es gibt halt unterschiede  z.b. in der leistungsaufnahme^^ egal ich erläuter das ganze jetzt nicht weiter, soll er sich kaufen was er will, aber grundsätzlich zu NV zu raten finde ich dreist.

zu 3.
der Prolimatech Super Mega ist ein gute kühler bei HWV bei dem bräuchtest du halt noch 1-2 lüfter dazu z.b. Prolimatech Blue Vortex sehr guter lüfter mit hohem durchsatz und angenehm leise 

die SSD müsstes du mit schrauben befestigen können, die bei dem gehäuse mitgeliefert werden.

€: Der shop ist okay, es gibt viele shops die solche NT marken für office pc's führen, SuperFlower sind mit ihren nuen produkten sogar richtig spitze, die hatten das erste Platin Netzteil bei uns für den Endkundenmarkt. alte serien von SF sind eher chinaböller, xilence würd ich auch nicht verbauen und BQ hab ich auch ne eigene meinung dazu, aber der shop führt auch nahmhafte marken wie Seasonic, Enermax und Cougar. von daher passt das


----------



## SolidUnderground (18. Juli 2011)

Also kann ich den Prolimatech Blue Vortex nur in Verbindung mit einem anderen Lüfter nutzen, oder würde der einzeln reichen?


----------



## quaaaaaak (18. Juli 2011)

die blue vortex sind lüfter, der super mega wäre ein kühler 
kühler:
Super Mega
lüfter:
Blue Vortex

ob du so einen krassen kühler wie den super mega willst, musst du entscheiden 
der armageddon von prolimatech kostet 15€ weniger und ist kaum merklich schlechter.

ein anderer sehr guter kühler ist der Noctua NH-U12P oder im budget bereich der oben von Fraggerick genannte Scythe Mugen 2 oder 3


----------



## Fraggerick (18. Juli 2011)

die bilder nix gut ohne cb-account.. oder hotlinking oder so...


----------



## SolidUnderground (18. Juli 2011)

quaaaaaak schrieb:


> die blue vortex sind lüfter, der super mega wäre ein kühler
> kühler:
> Super Mega
> lüfter:
> ...


 
Achso, sorry hab da was verwechselt...  

Ich könnte doch den jetzigen Kühler erst mal drin behalten und einen besseren einbauen (lassen), wenn OC nötig wird, oder?


----------



## quaaaaaak (18. Juli 2011)

der boxed kühler ist nur meist relativ laut was als sehr unangenehm empfunden werden kann, ich rate dir da lieber gleich einzuplanen, mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass eine geringere temperatur die lebensdauer der cpu erhöht


----------



## Fraggerick (18. Juli 2011)

ob DU das kannst weist nur du... mit pech muss (wenns en kühler mit backplate ist) das mainboard ausgebaut werden...


----------



## SolidUnderground (18. Juli 2011)

Ich frage mich ja nur, ob der Scythe Katana 3, der momentan eingeplant ist, wirklich so schlecht ist. Mir wurde geraten, den drin zu lassen, da größere Kühler vom Shop wohl nicht immer montiert werden.
Wenn ihr mir allerdings sagt, das dieser Kühler bei eventuellem OC gar nicht geht, dann würde ich das mit dem Scythe Mugen 2 versuchen.


----------



## Fraggerick (18. Juli 2011)

ruf doch einfach da an.

der katana 3 ist meter besser als boxed DeXgo - Scythe Katana 3 Luftk

aber wenns richtig anfängt zu brennen... allein schon das die lüfter bei dem zB mugen größer sind zählt halt was.

frag ob sie den verbauen.


----------



## SolidUnderground (18. Juli 2011)

Ok, dann werde ich da nächste Woche mal anrufen. (Bin im Urlaub.) Werde mich dann hier noch mal melden!


----------

